# Mensch zu Statue mit Photoshop?



## MacInternet (10. März 2007)

Hallo,

erst einmal freue ich mich, hier ein Forum nur zum Thema "Photoshop" gefunden zu haben! Vielleicht kann ich hier auch die Antwort auf eine Frage finden, die ich seit Ewigkeiten suche und (noch) nicht gefunden habe...

Und zwar geht es um das Problem, mit Photoshop das Foto eines Menschen, der auf einem Podest postiert, so zu ändern, daß es aussieht, als wenn es eine (möglichst weiße) Statue wäre.

Der Hintergedanke ist natürlich der, daß grundsätzlich noch zu erkennen sein soll, wer derjenige ist, sonst macht's ja keinen Sinn. Vielleicht an der Kleidung, vielleicht an den Gesichtszügen, vielleicht an irgendetwas anderem.

Bisher habe ich unendliche Stunden mit Photoshop und mit Hunderten von Plugins rumgespielt - aber nie habe ich ein Ergebnis erhalten, daß auch nur annähernd diesem Wunsch entsprochen hätte.

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, wie man einen Menschen in eine Statue umwandeln könnte, auf die ich noch nicht gekommen bin? 

Wie gesagt, weißes Marmor oder so wäre schön, aber wenn das nicht geht, ginge halt zur Not auch irgendein anderes Material (Bronze oder was weiß ich). 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus,
Mac


----------



## Alexander Groß (10. März 2007)

Das ist viel Handarbeit und nicht mal eben mit Filter oder Plugin zu bewerkstelligen.

Einen guten Workshop findet man in der Druckausgabe der Docma 14:http://www.docma.info/DOCMA-14-am-Kiosk.3895.0.html


Aber auch der Suchbegriff "Statue" in Verbindung mit Photoshop fördert einiges zu Tage.


Alex


----------



## MacInternet (13. März 2007)

Erst mal danke für den Hinweis auf das Heft. Allerdings behandelt der Artikel vornehmlich Porträts und bei mir geht es darum gerade nicht, aber trotzdem kann man etliches davon verwerten.

Übrigens hat niemand behauptet, daß es "mal eben" zu bewerkstelligen ist.

Auch habe ich den Begriff "Statue" insgesamt 3 mal als Suchbegriff hier eingegeben. Resultat: "0 Ergebnisse". Erst nachdem ich mich ausgeloggt  hatte, wurden mir die Beiträge angezeigt. Irgendwas stimmt doch da mit der Suchroutine nicht...

Leider beantwortet keiner der Beiträge die o.g. Frage. Falls also noch jemandem etwas einfällt - bin weiterhin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

Gruß Mac


----------



## Boromir (13. März 2007)

Hallo Mac,

es gibt von Doc Baumann ein Tutorial, wo beschrieben wird wie man einen Kopf mit Eis überzieht. In einem Arbeitsschritt ist auch zu sehen wie man diesen Kopf flächig einfarbig macht ohne dabei die Struktur völlig zu zerstören. Leider ist dieser Workshop nicht auf der Website von Docma zu finden. Ich habe die Zeitschrift zu liegen, kann sie dir aber aus rechtliche Gründen leiiiiiiiider nicht kopieren und posten.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Leola13 (14. März 2007)

Hai,

das von Boromir erwähnte Tut ist wirklich gut, aber auf der Seite von DOCMA gibt es einen anderen Workshop der im Prinzip etwas ähnliches macht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## MacInternet (15. März 2007)

Hallo, Leola13,

Dir (und auch Boromir) erst mal ganz herzlichen Dank für die Hinweise! Ich glaube, ich werde mir alle Artikel besorgen und daraus das jeweils für mich Interessante rausfiltern. Ich denke, dann komme ich dem gewünschten Ergebnis schon sehr nahe  

Allen Leuten mit Hinweise noch mal meinen herzlichen Dank!

Mac


----------

